# Mk IV Fog lights



## granaldistomatopie (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of a kit to fit fog lights into the lower grills of a Mk IV Jetta GLI?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

u can find them on ebay. i had a set but returned them because they were incorrect. i found another set im about to purchase. i have pics of my old ones if ud like to take a looksie


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Mk IV Fog lights (granaldistomatopie)*

Hella makes nice stuff!


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these r the one i bought. but the color was wrong so i sent them back.


----------



## xr7jaws (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk IV Fog lights (granaldistomatopie)*

only legit looking fogs for mk4 jetta I've seen on eBay:
link 
the lights looks pretty good, glass lenses look almost OEM
those are the ones I'm thinking about getting. hope that helps 
i wouldnt get the other cheaper looking ones on ebay.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr7jaws* »_only legit looking fogs for mk4 jetta I've seen on eBay:
link 
the lights looks pretty good, glass lenses look almost OEM
those are the ones I'm thinking about getting. hope that helps 
i wouldnt get the other cheaper looking ones on ebay.


those r the ones that im about to get. i like the other ones i had because the grilles looked just like the OEM ones.


----------



## Clod (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

Check these out. 
https://www.dubstopimports.com...=2587
They are supposed to be pretty good and they are reasonably priced


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clod* »_Check these out. 
https://www.dubstopimports.com...=2587
They are supposed to be pretty good and they are reasonably priced


those r the same ones on ebay...same ppl are even selling them..pretty much the same price too


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

yeah, they look fine. there are many companies in europe that sell almost-Hella units. as long as there is an "E" on the lense i would use them. one thing to watch for is that the shield inside DE/Projector lamps is movable on some units. for some inexplicable reason the fogs in my FK halos for my golf 4 weren't set correctly. they are supposed to make a flat, horizontal cut-off. for some reason there is a screw which can be loosened and the shield can be moved fore and aft. the incorrect position causes the beam to scatter upwards, no idea what this is used for. makes the fog-light almost useless as it blinds you in fog/rain. aiming is also critical, the beam should be below the low beams.. then again you don't have E-code headlamps, so adjusting could be a little more difficult.


----------



## dragonelite06 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_these r the one i bought. but the color was wrong so i sent them back.

















how much did those cost?any issues with them?i ask cuzz im planning to get some for my gti,but blue....


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dragonelite06)*

Try Aaron at http://www.boraparts.com The site is having some issues so give him a call. I got the Hella MicroDE kit with grills, lights and wiring harness for $190. Great lights.
KermaTDI.com also carries them.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonelite06* »_
how much did those cost?any issues with them?i ask cuzz im planning to get some for my gti,but blue....


i think i paid like $80 for em. i didnt have any problems with them. just the ppl that sold em. when i bought these the pic was yellow and the description was yellow...as u can see yellow they r not. and only thing about them is the LED's dont really project far..maybe 10ft in front of the car.


----------



## dragonelite06 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

QUOTE=automan89]
i think i paid like $80 for em. i didnt have any problems with them. just the ppl that sold em. when i bought these the pic was yellow and the description was yellow...as u can see yellow they r not. and only thing about them is the LED's dont really project far..maybe 10ft in front of the car.[/QUOTE]
oic,coo coo.have anymore pics of them?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonelite06* »_[/QUOTE]
oic,coo coo.have anymore pics of them?


yeah..but there pretty much the same of what i posted. those are the 2 best pics i have of em...


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

I bought 2 sets from ebay and they are fine ...put them in both of my kids cars...easy install and no problems


----------

